# Sombody shot my German Shepherds tonight



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

My wife and I went to dinner tonight at around 7:30pm. We arrived home at around 8:30pm. We opened the backdoor of the house to let our dogs in. Well our border collie was covered in blood. Next we saw our other 3 dogs all bloody. I didn't see Heidi our oldest GSD. I grabbed my flashlight and went out back to look to see where all the blood was coming from. I called Heidi and no answer. I searched the backyard. I found her in the doggie condo covered in blood. She was bleeding very badly from the right side of her neck, elbow, and side. The cedar shavings in the dog house were covered in blood. I crawled inside to tend to her. We grabbed her up. We made a quick check of the other dogs and they had a few minor scrapes. We rushed to the emergency vets. Heidi was bleeding very badly. She had lost a lot of blood, but had not gone into shock. We arrived at the vet hospital. At this point we though maybe the dogs had a fight. The vet sedated her and started to shave her fur at the wounds.

He came and told us she had been shot close range with a shotgun. She had multiple wounds from the blast. My wife and I just kinda stood there dumbfounded. Then it sank in. Shot???? [censored]??? We let the vet give her a shot for pain and an antibiotic for the wounds. They did an X-ray and she didn't have any organ, or spine damages. They removed several pieces of shot from her elbows and neck. She was given some IV fluids and stabilized.

We brought her home and are taking her to our vet in the morning to let him finish the repairs, treatments. Called and filled a police report as well. All four of our dogs were hit. Fairly minor stuff, but Heidi took the blunt of the blast.
We are pretty pissed off. Now we feel unsafe and are upset about having some ******* shoot our dogs. The person climbed the back section of our privacy fence and blasted at them with a shotgun. Point blank range. What sort of ******* would do this sort of crap. I know if I catch whoever did this there will be some justice to be served. No courtroom, or police.

I'll post some of the pics of the injuries tomorrow. I'm going to bed for now. Just wanted to rant and try and make some since of this all, but have yet to come to any sort of closure. So some $500.00 later in emergency bills we are home. Still will have to go to the regular vet tomorrow to get Heidi fixed up and on the way to recovery.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is horrible. I'm so sorry that this happened and hope that Heidi will be ok. I also hope you never leave your dogs outside when you're not home again. My brother lived in KY and his dog was shot and killed when he left her outside when he wasn't home. It just isn't safe. Too many really sick people out there.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

From now on they will not be outside alone anymore. Never had a problem until tonight. If someone had a problem with the dogs they should have came to us. We would have fixed it. Instead they decided to be cowards and open fire on our dogs.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh my God. I don't know what kind of sick person would do that!!! I am so very sorry that you are having to go through this. I will hope and pray that your dogs all come out of this okay and that the police will find this person. Just a thought, but I would install a little security camera on the side of the house, that way you will be able to see if anyone comes by again. But I'm paranoid like that. You just never know nowadays, though.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i can't say that i've ever been in your shoes experiencing something like this first hand, but i did discover after having my dogs hips x rayed that he had a bullet in him as well. i adopted him at nearly 10 months last october and didnt discover the bullet until july of this year - at that point it'd "been there awhile". so i am still baffled by - who the **** would shoot a puppy?

i am very sorry for your dogs (and you) but times like this we just have to count our blessings! they are all okay (or on their way to okay)... we all know it could have been worse.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Im very sorry that this happened to your dog. I really hope that you and your family find the person responsible for doing this. It must be devastating, i cannot imagine how you feel.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

How awful!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope you catch the







who did this! 
I am so sorry your girls all had to go through this. Hope they all recover well.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry that this happen to your puppers. Praying Heidi & the others make a speedy recovery and the police find out who has done this.
This is so very sad and scary....


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i know you'll never leave them outside when you're gone again. this is why i preach from my soap box to my dh (and anyone who will listen), to never leave dogs outside, even in a fenced-in yard, alone. too many weird, cruel people runnin' around loose in the world. sending you all good wishes for a quick recovery for your dogs. i hope you find out who did this, so you can have some peace of mind in the future.

many blessings to you and your dogs.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Everyone is right about them not being outside alone, but I just wanted to say I understand. I'm in a rural part of Georgia too, and would think one could leave one's dogs alone. Still, forget all the hopes and prayers stuff (although I too will lend some for your pups). I'll tell you this. You figure out who did it and I'll be on my way if you want. I don't know where Winder is, but down here in St. Marys we've got the Okefenokee right in our back yard. Gators make body disposal a cinch! LOL!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Enough about the leaving your dogs outside alone. No one could anticipate something like this. They were gone for an hour, had a privacy fence, a doggy condo and it was probably a nice cool Georgia eve. 
There are some things in life that you just can't foresee, such as someone perching on your fence and shooting your dogs, or the sick neighbor who hurts children, or the many, many other things in life, which happen and there are no explanations for the evil. 
May your dogs and family recover from this horrible ordeal and I truly hope they catch the SOB who did this.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Unbelievable! Hope they get well soon.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

This is one of those situations where I hope and pray that what goes around comes around! I know people don't see GSD or any dogs as defenseless animals, but who can defend against a shotgun blast! I am appalled, and this could happen anywhere, rural or inner city, suburbia or Hollywood.

I hope that someone heard something and can help locate these criminals and hope that something can be done to stop it. Makes you feel like your home is not your castle


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

wow this absolutely horrible and abhorent. What a terrible thing to come home to







i am so sorry that you and your dogs are going through this... I'm glad that you found her in time and that everyone is safe. Please let us know how Heidi does!!

I'm trying to think of things to help your situation... What about a flood light in your backyard?


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

My prayers to you and Heidi. I know what you are going through, a few years ago an idiot neighbor shot one of our ratters we had then.


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

That's horrific. I can't imagine how you feel. I'm fighting back tears just reading it.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

This is outrageous! I bet your minds are racing as too who would even be offended by your dogs, I would be trying to pinpoint who had every even commented negatively about my dogs, I can not believe this happened to you guys!! It is very offensive and appauling to even think that someone would scale your fence to get at your dogs! I do hope your Heidi makes a fast and full recovery. I would also stick up security cameras at every angle of my fence, you know I think I might even do that now at my place! Do you have close neighbors that might have heard or seen anything? I hope everything will be ok with you guys and that you catch the freaks that did this too you, my first thought was that maybe your dogs angered someone, but it could have even been a sicko out walking about at night. I am so sorry!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ebrannanEnough about the leaving your dogs outside alone. No one could anticipate something like this. They were gone for an hour, had a privacy fence, a doggy condo and it was probably a nice cool Georgia eve.
> There are some things in life that you just can't foresee, such as someone perching on your fence and shooting your dogs, or the sick neighbor who hurts children, or the many, many other things in life, which happen and there are no explanations for the evil.
> May your dogs and family recover from this horrible ordeal and I truly hope they catch the SOB who did this.


I agree. I hope Heidi has a speedy recovery.

Reminds me of when me and a few other members of this board were on our way home from the North American Sieger Show, we were driving through Ohio and someone shot our vehicle, 4 inches above the window where I was sitting. There are some sick f**** out there and that's really all there is to it.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

I am stunned to read this. It is very frightening to think that while you are out enjoying a nice dinner with your spouse, that some







would come and purposely shoot your dogs.. I am so sorry that this even happened. You are all in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that Heidi will be fine. The long term effects on all of you is something that will have to be dealt with as well.. I am just so







that someone would do this coward act.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

This is shocking. Really, what kind of world is this when beloved pets are considered target practice? I'm sick reading this, so I can hardly imagine how your family feels now.

I trust everybody, especially Heidi, recovers from the injuries without lasting damage.

sorry,
Mary Jane


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your dogs. That is horrible.
Leaving the animals out is not the problem. Crazy people are the problem. Some things you cannot prevent, and making this an issue in the face of these folks having to deal with something so tragic is not helpful. People can draw their own conclusions from the story itself and decide how they want to manage their pets. For that reason I'm glad that the OP posted it.
I used to worry about my horses because after all there isn't much choice there. So I worried. But fact is if a crazy nutcase wants to shoot them there isn't a whole lot I can do about it.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

What a nightmare!!! Hope the dogs recover soon!!

What a sick, demented f*ck to do something like that. Coward is right!!!!

Nice world we live in, eh?





















!!!!!Has it come to a point where we all need surveillance cameras for our property???


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What evil!! 

I am so very sorry -- my blood is boiling for your family!

What does the police say? Were they able to identify bullets? They must have known you are gone..

Tanya


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this. I hope your dogs are doing ok today.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the fact that there are some very sick people out there is exactly why i am so pro-active. sorry if it seemed insensitive, and offended those who seemed annoyed that i chose this thread to reiterate my feelings, wasn't blaming the op in any way, was just saying...this is a perfect example of why i feel as i do, and does not equate with someone shooting at a car, which is something you can do nothing to prevent.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My hubby read this or a VERY similar story on a gun forum he is on. Situation, breed and dogs name was the same. 

There was a comment that the nieghbor's small dogs had burrowed under the fence and attacked his dogs and the small dogs were killed and this may have been revenge. If this is the same incident.

Whatever the reason shooting the dog is totally unjustified, illegal and inhumane. 

Glad Hiedi is going to recover.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWMy hubby read this or a VERY similar story on a gun forum he is on. Situation, breed and dogs name was the same.
> 
> There was a comment that the nieghbor's small dogs had burrowed under the fence and attacked his dogs and the small dogs were killed and this may have been revenge. If this is the same incident.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh if that's true that almost makes it worse! Doing it out of revenge for something not their fault in the first place.....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Neighbors behind me have 2 pugs that work at the fence behind our roses. They snarl and growl and bark everytime mine are out. Max and Havoc are not bothered by it but Kayos is. We have put cinder blocks back there to form a barrier and warned them if the dogs get in my yard while my dogs are out I can't be responsible for what would happen. 

You can go on about not leaving the dogs out when you are not around but every morning while my hubby is in the shower I walk Kayos and put Max and Havoc in the yard. No way Joe could respond fast enough while in the shower if something were to happen either.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ebrannanEnough about the leaving your dogs outside alone. No one could anticipate something like this. They were gone for an hour, had a privacy fence, a doggy condo ..


I agree. Totally agree. Nobody would EVER fathom anyone trespassing into private property and shoot dogs in cold blood. 

Do not beat yourself over this. I am seething with anger over this whole situation. I am glad all 4 dogs will heal, but I am just furious at how anyone would stoop THAT low to exact whatever hate he is holding.

I hope retribution is SWIFT and DESERVING for this CRIMINAL! 

Keep us updated on your pack, and if you come up with any leads on who this attempted murderer is.

Getting his hands chopped off would be too kind a sentence for him. But I am sure it will scare other would-be killers from attempting the same crime. People who abuse animals eventually turn their focus onto humans, punishment needs to be severe. 

[/rant]


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would put a fricken horse fence on the top of your privacy fence. An electric wire strong enough to knock a person on their butt. Then I would put up a no trespassing or Keep Off sign and if they get shocked for climbing on your fence, Oh Well! 

Sorry your pups were shot, I sure hope Heidi is ok. 

Someone needs a load of buckshot, but you WOULD get in deep trouble for that. Isn't it a pity how laws are set up. Someone shoots your dogs and if he is caught, maybe a fine. You shoot someone for shooting your dogs and you will land in jail. It shouldn't be that way. The dogs didn't deserve it.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

everyone has to make that decision about what they're comfortable with for themselves and their dogs. many people have never thought about some of the things that can happen. once something has happened they often change the way they feel about the issue, as seems to be the case with the op.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am really, really sorry to hear of this. Anna was shot. At first they thought it was okay, but when I got her, she had a heart murmur and the theory is that shrapnel migrated and caused the fistula. Very costly financially (thank goodness for all her supporters), physically, and even now when we are out and hear a gunshot, she looks. So I would be watching for changes in my dogs in that way too-behaviors and try to make going outside with you a really positive thing. 

As far as for not being able to imagine this happening, I have to say, I think of stuff like this all the time. Guns, poisons, foods with poisons, ingesting sick dead animals, not knowing if they can get through the fence somehow, taunting neighbors, excessive barking, frustration at seeing things that they can't get to without redirection by me, the thought they can do as they want without consequence-from greatest to least these are some of the reasons I don't let my dogs out without me. My mind has always worked like this. It's a blessing and a curse.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: katielizeveryone has to make that decision about what they're comfortable with for themselves and their dogs. many people have never thought about some of the things that can happen. once something has happened they often change the way they feel about the issue, as seems to be the case with the op.


But some people don't have the option either of locking their dogs up all day and night for the chance of some psychopath shooting them. I am gone all day long and live in a very rural area too, I couldn't imagine this happening to my dogs, but guess what? sometimes bad things just happen, you can't keep your kids in the house all day for fear of being kidnapped, you just have to protect your dogs the best you can ( the OP sounds like he had a fantastic setup as well) and pray to God that it doesn't happen to you. I too am going to look into extending the electric fence around my pasture to the outer fence as well. My dogs would rather I do that than lock them up 24/7.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh yes, my mind too...a blessing and a curse, and often not something that wins friends and support. but 'cha kno, if a hundred people get annoyed and just one stops and thinks about some of those things you mention jean...s'okay with me.

i do wish people would stop twisting the suggestion for pro-activity into the intent of placing blame tho. my concern is always for the safety of the dogs.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

What a rotten, evil, piece of







poor excuse for a human being. I am so sorry this happened to you. How is Heidi?11







to all of you.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWMy hubby read this or a VERY similar story on a gun forum he is on. Situation, breed and dogs name was the same.
> 
> There was a comment that the nieghbor's small dogs had burrowed under the fence and attacked his dogs and the small dogs were killed and this may have been revenge. If this is the same incident.
> 
> ...


Hey KathyW,

It was probably my post on Glocktalk.com he read. I'm a member there as well. I posted this story there to earlier.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks to all for the replies and prayers. Heidi is alive and is in the process of recovering from her gun shot wounds. We've started to pack the wounds with medication to stop the bleeding. Her elbow is very bad and bleeding when she walks. We've started dressing this area as well as her neck. Hopefully in the next few days the wounds will clot and begin to heal up. We're giving her antibiotic pills 3x's a day to prevent infection in the wounds.

I'll keep you folks updated as things get better. Thanks again for all the support.

Andy & Rachael Norris


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I really hope that Heidi ends up ok in the end. What a horrible thing to do to someones dog?

Do you think it is your neighbor? The one with the little dogs? Have you gone over to ask your neighbors to see how they all react? I'd do that. I'd go with the attitude that I was warning them about what had happened, but pay close attention to see if they are surprised, shocked, nonchalant or what about it.

Andy, Rachael...I will keep both of you and Heidi in my thoughts.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: katieliz
> i do wish people would stop twisting the suggestion for pro-activity into the intent of placing blame tho. my concern is always for the safety of the dogs.


I know it's all about the dogs. 
Anything you say in this case is not proactive- what's done is done. It is not at all the same thing as someone saying "this is what I plan to do with my dog for X amount of time, what do you all think?" Then you state your case. That's different.
In my case I leave Lucy out because I think seven hours in a crate is cruel. She has shelter, water, the ability to potty, and room to move. It might not be seven hours. It may only be four. But if I have an emergent patient and cannot leave......I believe seven hours in a crate is cruel and I'm willing to risk the chance that some nut might shoot her- because I feel the risk, while clearly not zero, is very low- my horses are out there anyway and I cannot protect them 100% either. So that cannot be part of my decision making or I'd move the horses inside








You can lock them up in crates while you're gone but if then the house burns down and they die....I happen to live in a very old house with a woodstove. The risk is different for me than it might be for others. There's often more to the story than just one point of view.
It is always a trade off done in the best interest of the dog based on the individual circumstance of the person who loves him or her. And in the end it might not agree with what you think is best.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

i hope heidi has a very fast recovery! poor babies







nobody couldve expected that! i hate that there are sick people like that in this world! to go into someones yard and shoot a dog! if they had a problem (dogs barking, ect..) then they couldve spoken to you! 
im glad that heidi got to the vet in time, and that the other 2 didnt have any major problems. 

maybe put security cameras up? even the sight of them would deter people from ever even trying anything again


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Andy, glad Heidi is doing better.

Yep hubby is on glocktalk! Small world. I guess gun afficianados and dog lovers do go hand in hand. He read me the story and was appalled and then I saw it here too. So similar I thought it was the same but did not want to presume. 

I do hope they can figure out who did this but I bet not, just glad Heidi is expected to recover. Crazy idiots out there.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

lisa, you misinterpreted my post. proactive was said relative to my feelings, not directed specifically to the situation which had already occurred. 

we all have to make choices based on our circumstances. reading about some of those choices may cause me to state my opinions, which are often strong ones, but you will never read me saying these choices aren't every individual's right to make (as i already said once earlier in this thread).

and whoa, i haven't ever expected anyone to base the care of their animal(s) on what i "think is best". but i am allowed an opinion, even a strong one, if it's presented in a respectful manner. it has been my experience here that the issues of long periods of time in a crate, being left outdoors without supervision, and on-lead -vs- off-lead, bring up lots of feelings.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Opinions set aside, no one should ever come home to their dogs intentionally injured by someone else. Ever.
I am so very sorry that you are going through this.
My neighbor keeps his dogs in a kennel all day. They are very happy. If I ever suspected anything was wrong, I would be next door in a flash. 
My dogs are crated all day. (I suspect that they would injure themselves if left them in a kennel.) My neighbor would be at my house tring to save my dogs, if I had a fire. The pit across the street will kill anything and anybody who crosses into its yard, so we give it a wide berth, or call before we go over.
I am so grateful for my neighbors.
Praying for a full recovery of all of your dogs, and that you might find whomever is responsible.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello folks,

Heidi is doing a lot better today. We cleaned her wounds and packed them with antibiotic ointment and bandaged them up. She was bleeding still some from her front elbow area, so we put some wonder dust on it to stop the bleeding. This stuff works wonders. Within 15 minutes the wound had stopped bleeding allowing us to clean it and dress it with ointment. We also wrapped it in gauze and she's up moving around now.

I let her outside to go to the restroom and what does she do? Goes and gets her Kong ball and wants to play. I lost it. I just broke down and cried like a baby. Just to think Tuesday she was almost dead and today wanted to play ball. I just felt overwhelmed with emotion and started balling. She has such a strong will that it's unreal. She's a trooper to say the least.

She's back to eating and drinking now. So I think she's on her way to a full recovery. Thanks again to all of you guys who has sent prayers and words of encouragement. We really appreciate the support.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG. I absolutely cannot believe that. How horrible, what a terrible thing to do to your poor pups. I really hope you catch who did this to your dogs. My gosh I wish I could help. You guys will be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm so glad Heidi is better








I cannot imagine this for you guys, really I can't. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## mommyof1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Im trying to hold back tears....omg that is horrible. Im speechless. I just dont know how someone can be so sick in the head to do someting like that. I dont know what I would have been like if that would have happened to my baby, Axel. Hope Heidi heals well.


----------



## mommyof1 (Sep 22, 2008)

So glad she is doing better. It si so nice to see the look in there eyes...."mommy lets play ball, please!!!" its priceless.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

first i am so sorry to hear of this,and hope all furbabies will be ok. crazy,sick world and people.coming from a gun/hunting family( i dont like it,but) if i remember what the poster wrote,a shot gun at close range..? is that correct?someone had to hear that,there had to be more then 1 shot,thus the repeated sound would have gotten someones attention and they looked out.i would really like to know what the police are doing to find this monster. it is at the point where no one,or anything is safe in this world.i do not like,nor use guns,but....we have them in our house.if i had to protect myself,my family,my home or my dogs,you know i freaken would.it would go against all i beleive in,but i would do it. there is no one to protect you & yours except yourself these days. hope your dogs recover and have no ill affects.


----------



## Dee Phillips (Nov 29, 2008)

Im new here , and have to say how sorry I am for that to have happened. I have set up my fencing so there are 2 sides , one side is 4' the other is 6' with a gate in between.It allows my to be with them and supervised, and to also have the side I can leave them out if Im gone. I also leave my female in side , if I go out ,as she will die before allowing anyone in the house. I would have to wonder what they were really there for,with a shot gun .Camera's seam like the thing to do ,or at least put fake ones out so they can be seen. Best wishes for your dogs and you.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear what happened.







I just cannot imagine. Poor girl, and the rest of your pack. 

I am very glad to read she is doing better and wanting to play. God bless her! 

Hoping and praying she continues to get better. And there will be justive found for the crime the was committed against her. Do not do anything to have you taken away from you wonderful dogs. Help the law help you. (I know easier said than done).


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

first off im angered as well just imagineing it geing my dog. im also glad that she is doing better. i have a question though..do u live in a city area or out of city limits?


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

How is she doing? Any better? Did you find out anything about who may have done it?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Glad Hiedi is doing better, hopefully today was a good day for her.


----------



## JakeN (Jun 18, 2006)

Can't help but smile how Heidi wanted her kong ball. I am glad she is getting better. Please don't bring justice to your own hands I know you were venting, but let the police find that ignorant [censored]. I know you gave us an update on Heidi but what about the others? I hope they are not mentally stress from the episode. Hope all is well.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

So it obviously was the neighbor taking revenge for that his dogs got killed by yours. I hope you filed a report. What did the police do?
I would keep my dogs indoors from now on, bc sooner or later he'll try it again. Next time it could be poison. Just be on the lookout.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello all,

Just wanted to update you on Heidi. She's back to eating and has finished all her meds. We played ball for a few minutes yesterday. Vet told us everything is healing up nicely and she'll be fine in a few weeks. 

I also wanted to say that I've had time to think and I was pretty pissed off in my earlier posts. I've let the police handle the situation. Will anything come from it? I don't know. I've asked the good lord above to guide us through the mess and allow justice to prevail. I've not, nor plan on doing any sort of retaliation. Then I'd be just as crappy as he, or whomever did this stuff. Whomever did this will have to answer for it when there time comes. 

We are just glad Heidi and the rest of the pack are alive and well. Thanks so much for the support and prayers. We really appreciate the support.

Thanks,
Andy & Rachael


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I just read this and I'm so sad to hear what happened. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
Robert


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Andy so glad to hear Hiedi and the rest of the pack is recovering. I too hope justice prevails here but even if it does not - as you said, the Lord knows and they will anser sometime, somehow. 

Glad all your dogs are safe and hope you guys have a great holiday season.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm just reading this post and I have no words... I'm so happy that Heidi is doing well but sickened that this happened.


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, I hope for a very speedy recovery for all of you. In spite of the fact that most people who do not have dogs, do not understand the attachment and care that we have for our dogs and might even find it a bit weird. The fact still remains that the person who shot your dogs still attempted to take the life of a living entity. To me it is the same as if he/she went into a 7/11 and shot the clerk. In our Christian society this behavior is governed by "As you sow, you shall reap" and in Eastern cultures it is called the "Law of Karma". The shooter may escape you and the police now, but he will eventually suffer at some point in time to pay for his actions. 
Frank


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

We had two farm yellow labs a few years ago that would wander a bit. (well we had more than that, but these two did). And these weren't aggressive dogs, just dumb labs!

Neighbor shot both of them. One never made it back to the farm and the othe came crawling back and was in BAD shape. Took a lot of work to get him back up and running, but he eventually did. 

Some twisted people out there.

Best of luck and a speedy recovery to your babies!


----------



## alienegypt (Jul 14, 2008)

I just read this post today. I am so happy to know that Heidi is recovering! Her strong will is inspirational; she is a true role model.

My thoughts are with your pack.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Andy, a ton of responses and a few comments from a guy that has three German Shepherds. 

Is there any reason why anyone would be upset enought to shot your dogs. For example, have the dogs ever bit someone or been aggressive toward other people or animals.

Secondly, what happened to your dogs shuld be treated as a felony, subject to prison time for who ever shot the animals. Unfortunately most, if not all states still regard a dog as property.
This is not contradictory of my first comment, just wonder if there was any possible reason for what happened.

Finally, if it happeed to me, I might that the matter ion to my owm hands. Being retired and a bit old, if the cops did nothing???


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Smith3We had two farm yellow labs a few years ago that would wander a bit. (well we had more than that, but these two did). And these weren't aggressive dogs, just dumb labs!
> 
> Neighbor shot both of them. One never made it back to the farm and the othe came crawling back and was in BAD shape. Took a lot of work to get him back up and running, but he eventually did.
> 
> Some twisted people out there.


There is a big difference between someone going up and shooting a contained dog (very wrong) and someone shooting a roaming dog.

Just because a dog is not aggressive doesn't mean he is not dangerous. If the Labs had gone onto your neighbors property and starting chasing their livestock - they have every right to shoot them.


----------



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

Im very sorry that this happened to your GSD! It makes me sad


----------



## jgo1958 (Jan 3, 2009)

That is a terrible story, but it sounds like there is a happy ending. why would somebody do something so evil to innocent dogs. I hope that person who did that, feels the guilt every day, and I hope he gets a little back yard justice.. Good Luck


----------

